# Simon Franglen to score the Avatar sequels



## zolhof (Sep 3, 2021)

It's official, the franchise is in the best hands possible!









Avatar 2 Announces A Big Change Behind The Scenes And It Sounds Exciting


We have another update on what to expect from Avatar 2.




www.cinemablend.com





I love how Pandora not only expands on their collaboration but it's a vibrant and heartfelt tribute to Horner:




Kudos to everyone involved for picking the right person for the job!


----------



## zolhof (Dec 15, 2022)

Disney just released 19 tracks on YT. Loved what I heard so far!









Avatar: The Way of Water - Disney Music Licensing


Avatar: The Way of Water performed by Simon Franglen




www.disneymusiclicensing.com


----------



## Tronam (Jan 5, 2023)

I loved James Horner's score for Avatar (2009) and his absence was definitely felt in Way of Water, but not nearly as much as I was expecting. Simon Franglen created some truly beautiful pieces in this score, especially From Darkness to Light which really affects me, especially knowing the context of it in the film.


----------

